# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Regantes murcianos recurren el nuevo abastecimiento a Madrid

## Nodoyuna

Esta noticia es de hace un mes, pero yo no la conocía y no recuerdo haberla leido por aquí. 

Hay que recordar lo que ha crecido toda la población en la zona del Henares que en gran parte pertenece a Madrid, por eso se viene hablando desde hace tiempo de la necesidad de abastecer estas zonas con los pantanos de cabacera del Tajo.

Pues bien los regantes del SCRATS han a recurrido la decisióin de dejar una escasa reserva de agua de ABASTECIMIENTO, AGUA DE BOCA, DE BEBER, porque: "no es aceptable que no haya agua para cubrir las necesidades del regadío de Alicante y Murcia y, sin embargo, sí la hay para Madrid". 

Es decir que los regadíos de Alicante y Murcia van antes que la población de Madrid!!!!!
La verdad es que si no fuera un tema tan serio sería para echarnos a reir y no parar.

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...id/980352.html

----------


## Salut

Yo lo que me pregunto es de dónde sacan tanto dinero para gastar en demandas chorras. Saben que van a perder, porque la planificación del Tajo es prioritaria frente a la del Segura.

En fin, yo pa mi que en el SCRATS habrá mucho ignorante, y luego unos pocos listos que habrán invertido en un bufete de abogados o así... y le sacan los cuartos a sus paisanos.

----------

